# Auto catalyst scrap prices databases



## McConst (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi.
Stock exchange prices for PGM recently collapsed. So autocatalysts prices fell too. I collect autocatalysts for resale to recycling companies and I'm interested in the current price of converters.
I know several online databases where I can find out the prices for catalysts.
ecotradegroup.com
catalyst.by
katalizatorychrzanow.pl/en/
fso.hu
Unfortunately, there are no complete databases. There are always catalysts for which there is no information. So I'm looking for alternative databases. Does anyone know information about similar online databases?


----------



## EBCL (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi there, 

anybody really knows the meaning of the codes ?

Is there really different PGM load inside ???

Example VW

8D0131701 from Passat 3B

IN catalogues you finde different prices for different numbers...

8do131701BS - BH - AP and so on...

I am sure, PGM load is same or very similiar. 

Please help in PM ))


----------

